# Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert



## jupp11 (5 September 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77755


> Technisch sind Spammer, Scammer und Phisher nicht zur Strecke zu bringen, vielmehr müssten Behörden und Strafverfolger mehr gegen den technologisch stets bestens gerüsteten "Untergrund-Wirtschaftszweig" tun, sagte R. T. . Der Gründer der Sicherheitsforschergruppe Team Cymru sprach heute beim 4. Anti-Spam-Kongress des Eco-Verbands und der IHK in Köln. "Es geht nicht um Technologie, es geht um Verbrechen und Verbrechensbekämpfung." T.  verwies auf Angebote und Erfolgsmeldungen der Betrüger in einschlägigen IRC-Kanälen, vom Zugriff auf Bankkonten in Millionenhöhe bis zum Knacken mächtiger Cisco-GSR-Server mit hunderten von Peeringpartnern. Der Handel mit den geknackten Maschinen, mit Kreditkartendaten und Malware für Angriffe sei mehr als schwunghaft.


----------



## Adele (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*

Ob diese Idee was bringt?

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1156335649418.shtml

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1156335649400.shtml

Noch eine Info-Kleinigkeit dazu

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1156335649409.shtml


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*

Zum Thema Spam gab es schon unzählige Kongresse, hundertausende von Abhandlungen, diverse Foren, zahlreiche Gesetzesänderungen etc. etc.
Und was ist, das Spamaufkommen weiter steigt kontinuierlich. :wall:


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Spam gab es schon unzählige Kongresse, hundertausende von Abhandlungen, diverse Foren, zahlreiche Gesetzesänderungen etc. etc.
> Und was ist, das Spamaufkommen weiter steigt kontinuierlich. :wall:


Ist doch auch ne Art von Erfolg.
Vor allem, da es wirklich funktionierende Mechanismen gäbe (falls es jemanden interessieren würde).


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77830


> US-Spammer müssen ins Gefängnis
> 
> Der 30-jährige US-Spammer Daniel Lin ist am gestrigen Dienstag in den Vereinigten Staaten *zu drei Jahren Haft* und einer Geldstrafe von 10.000 US-Dollar (7777 Euro) verurteilt worden.


Auf manchen Gebieten  sind uns die Amis doch voraus...

auf der anderen Seite.
"Die Nürnberger hängen keinen – sie hätten ihn denn zuvor!"


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, da es wirklich funktionierende Mechanismen gäbe (falls es jemanden interessieren würde).


Ja, welche? Und sind die so umzusetzen?
Neues Internet?


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, welche? Und sind die so umzusetzen?
> Neues Internet?


Diverse, die wir hier teilweise auch schon ausdiskutiert haben.
Exemplarisch sei mal SPF genannt.
Und alles ließe sich direkt mit den vorhandenen Mitteln umsetzen.


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> [SPF


??? was auch immer ???
Da sind doch hunderte Verbände, Regierungen und sonstige Interessenverbände involviert. Da gibts doch nie ne Einigung.
Da hilft nur ein vernüftiger Spamfilter, den man aber zumindest oberflächlich überfliegen muss. 

Ich gibs ja ungern zu, aber manchmal, amüsiert mich der Schrott doch richtig.

Siehe Mugus:-D


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2006)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ??? was auch immer ???
> Da sind doch hunderte Verbände, Regierungen und sonstige Interessenverbände involviert. Da gibts doch nie ne Einigung.
> Da hilft nur ein vernüftiger Spamfilter, den man aber zumindest oberflächlich überfliegen muss.
> 
> ...


Das ist genau das Problem.
Jeder meint, seins wär das beste.
Bis hin zu der komplett schwachsinnigen Idee, für eine Mail ne Gebühr zu verlangen.

Da gibts hunderte von Ideen, die von "genial" bis "komplett schwachsinnig" die ganze Palette abdecken. Ne Einigung kommt da nicht so schnell.

Und nein, mich amüsiert der Schrott nicht. Ich hab zur Zeit in meinem 185-Tage-Spamordner knapp 95.000 Mails. Und da sind die doppelten schon rausgefiltert. Lustig ist anders.


----------



## Herculesfahrer (23 September 2009)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*

Gegen Scammer, also Personen, die durch Vorspielung falscher Tatsachen an das Geld andrer kommen wollen, gibt es zur Zeit nur die Möglichkeit die Öffentlichkeit aufzuklären. Eine sinnvolle und Sachgerechte Aufklärung findet man unter http://anti-scam.de dort wird Aufklärung betrieben, und die Öffentlichkeit wird über die Scammer umfangreich informiert.
  Bei Anti-scam.de geht es hauptsächlich um Scammer, die mittels E-Mail´s an Personen herantreten die über Datingseiten oder Kontaktbörsen ihr Liebenglück suchen. In den Scam-Mail´s an die Konkatsuchenden werden meist herzzerreisende Gesichten erzählt, oder es werden große Geldsummen versprochen ( 419 Nigeria-conction) nur um Abzocke zu betreiben.  


  Wer bei Anti-Scam.de registriert ist, kann dort selbst derartige Mails posten oder Kommentare schreiben. Die Aufklärungsarbeit dort beschäftigt sich mit allem was notwendig ist, um Scam nachzuweisen, und sobald der Scam nachgewiesen ist, kann man alle die Daten des Scammers dann über google finden und somit ist die E-Mailadresse des Scammers so wie sein Vorhaben bekannt, und wer dann noch eine Mail dieses Scammers bekommt, weiß, daß diese Person nicht real ist und nur abkassieren will. 
  Die Aufklärung bei Anti-scam.de erfolgt durch sachgerechte Aufklärung in allen Bereichen 

  Durch dieses Forum Anti-Scam.de kann man somit einen guten Beitrag leisten, unseriöse Menschen und Organisationen aufzudecken und gegen diese gezielt durch Scambaiting beschäftigen
  Da sich auch Behörden auf anti-Scam.de informieren, gibt es auch Erfolgsmeldungen, daß Scammer überführt wurden und strafrechtlich verfolgt wurden. 

  Ich finde ein guter Beitrag was gegen Abzocke zu tun


----------



## stieglitz (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



Herculesfahrer schrieb:


> Da sich auch Behörden auf anti-Scam.de informieren, gibt es auch Erfolgsmeldungen, daß Scammer überführt wurden und strafrechtlich verfolgt wurden.
> 
> Ich finde ein guter Beitrag was gegen Abzocke zu tun



Du antwortest da auf einen Thread der über drei Jahre alt ist. Das Spamaufkommen und die Betrügereien im Netz haben sich inzwischen vervielfältigt. 
Das einzige was diese Gauner stoppen könnte, wäre die Vernunft der User.
Will jemand darauf setzen?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anti-Spam-Kongress: Strafverfolger sind gefordert*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Du antwortest da auf einen Thread der über drei Jahre alt ist.


den  hatte ich schon ganz vergessen, Wie gut wenn ihn jemand aus der Mülltonne holt,
 auch wenn es de facto  es nur dazu dient für ein Forum Werbung zu betreiben, wie schon beim ersten Posting 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...artes-vorgehen-gegen-abzocker.html#post292557


----------

